# jeux sur Mac book pro retina 15" avec windows



## Calabrias73 (8 Septembre 2016)

Hello a tous , 
J'ais un Mac book pro retina  
Intel Core i7 quadricœur à 2,5 GHz (Turbo Boost jusqu’à 3,7 GHz) avec 6 Mo de cache N3 partagé

Intel Iris Pro Graphics
AMD Radeon R9 M370X avec 2 Go de mémoire GDDR5 et basculement automatique entre les processeurs graphiques
Jai partitionné  cette merveille pour pouvoir jouer au jeux origines (fifa....) et pour utlisez certain programme ,

je rencontre deux problème , et je vous écrit ici pour avoir de l'aide.

Problème n1 : impossible de mettre a jour la carte graphique amd , quand j'envoie la mise a jour a la fin du téléchargement un message erreur appariait . 

Problème N2 : quand j'envoie fifa 16 je suis obliger de jouer avec les paramètre au plus bas pour ne pas avoir des problème d'image et de ralentissement .

j'ais bien peur que ces un problème de ma carte graphique mais je sais pas comment faire .
ces pas possible que un mac avec de tel caractéristique ne peux pas faire tournez fifa comme il faut .

Merci a l'avance de votre aide. 

PS: dsl de mon ecriture mais je suis pas français


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

rassure-toi il y a de plus en plus de français qui écrivent plus mal que toi dans leur propre langue. Mais on peut utiliser l'anglais si besoin.

Tu n'as pas précisé quel produit tu utilisais pour faire tourner Windows : Bootcamp ou VMWare/Parallels. 

Bootcamp je suppose ? Dans ce cas utilises-tu bien le driver fourni sur le site d'AMD ?


----------



## Calabrias73 (9 Septembre 2016)

Je suis italien pas anglais. 
J'utilise bootcamp  windows 10. 64bit.
Que Ça soit avec l'application de la Amd ou  en allant sur le site pour télécharger les drivers j'ai toujours le même message D'erreur


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2016)

Les drivers sont pour windows 7/8. Je ne crois qu'AMD en ait sorti de plus récent que ce qu'Apple fournit dans bootcamp ...


----------



## Calabrias73 (9 Septembre 2016)

Pourtant l'application amd me sort 2 mis a jour une normal et une beta ...


----------



## Calabrias73 (9 Septembre 2016)

Cette apres midi j'écrirai ici le message d'erreur exacte


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2016)

Peut-être que tu utilises l'appli de maj pour Windows, mais ce n'est pas forcément compatible avec Bootcamp ...


----------



## Calabrias73 (9 Septembre 2016)

Ah?


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2016)

Oui et ce n'est pas officiellement supporté par Apple et AMD.

Il y a un gars qui propose un tutoriel pour passer outre tout ça par ici. Mais bon c'est sans garantie. Tu as intérêt à faire une bonne sauvegarde avant. 

Un autre gars a une méthode plus poussée aussi.

Je ne peux pas t'aider plus, n'ayant pas de rétina (je me suis arrêté au mid-2012, le dernier véritable MBP, car upgradable  ).


----------



## Calabrias73 (9 Septembre 2016)

. Voici la mis a jour


----------



## Calabrias73 (9 Septembre 2016)

. 
Voila le message d'erreur


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2016)

Pour les mises à jour automatique, je ne suis pas étonné. Les mises à jour officielles ne savent pas gérer l'interface que fait bootcamp entre Windows et le matériel du Mac.

Il te faut soit un package officiel d'AMD dédié à bootcamp, et il y en a pas pour Windows 10, soit bidouiller comme sur un des sites dont je t'ai donné les liens.


----------



## Calabrias73 (9 Septembre 2016)

Ok


----------



## Calabrias73 (9 Septembre 2016)

Merci mais je comprend pas l'anglais ! 
Lol 
Peux être attandre que sa ce face le "package"


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2016)

Essaye avec Google Translate 

Et tout le monde devrait connaitre l'anglais au minimum. Le français c'est bientôt une langue morte, donc t'en fais pas trop avec ...


----------



## Calabrias73 (9 Septembre 2016)

Merci mais je suis pas très calé niveau bidouillages lol 
Je vais attandre... Et jouer en qualité amiga


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2016)

Amiga ?


----------



## Calabrias73 (9 Septembre 2016)

Ahahahah oui!! Je l'avais !


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2016)

Calabrias73 a dit:


> Ahahahah oui!! Je l'avais !



Et perso, je l'ai toujours !!! Avec un 1200 pour lui tenir compagnie !


----------

